# brown storm door with built in dog door



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Nobody will have that in stock, but you can probably special order one from any place that sells storm doors. The other option would be to modify a brown door with a doggy door kit, but a prefinished product will always be better.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.larsondoors.com/storm_doors/products/370_79:thumbsup:


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Hardway said:


> http://www.larsondoors.com/storm_doors/products/370_79:thumbsup:


That's not brown... Although I'm surprised that they don't have it in brown.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.proviadoor.com/Doors/Storm/Other-Features/Storm-Door-Accessories/Freedom-Pet-Door.aspx 
Here is one that is available in any color that you want. Go to the dealer function to find someone in your area that sells them. Provia makes an excellent storm door.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> That's not brown... Although I'm surprised that they don't have it in brown.


Did you call them? I say not! That is the manufacture!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> http://www.proviadoor.com/Doors/Storm/Other-Features/Storm-Door-Accessories/Freedom-Pet-Door.aspx
> Here is one that is available in any color that you want. Go to the dealer function to find someone in your area that sells them. Provia makes an excellent storm door.


 
The doggy door is white!:whistling2:


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Hardway said:


> Did you call them? I say not! That is the manufacture!


Huh? I was just going based off of the link that you provided. The OP specified that he/she needs a brown door and you posted one that is only white and almond. A scan down the list showed none in brown... I don't know if Larson offers a brown one, you are the one that provided the link. Like I said, I'd be surprised if they don't.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I have 3 larson doors and they are brown.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I am well aware that Larson offers brown doors, the question is do they offer a brown door with a doggy door? If so, that is the link that would be helpful to the OP.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> I am well aware that Larson offers brown doors, the question is do they offer a brown door with a doggy door? If so, that is the link that would be helpful to the OP.


they make the doors, call them!:whistling2:
*Homeowner Helpline:*
1-800-352-3360
Monday - Friday
7:30am - 4:30pm CST


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not the one that posted the link, but I see where this is going.:laughing:

Marilyn, there's a few answers for you. Provia carries that door, and Larson may, you'll just have to call to find out.:whistling2:


----------

